# Hairgrass and Baby Tears Light Requirement



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Is three bulbs of 14watts equivalent to 60W 6500k enough to grow hair grass or baby tears? Or should I add 1 more bulb? Take in mind that it is a 20 gallon tank and 12inches in height. I was afraid another bulb would be too much light considering the fact that the it doesnt need that much watts for penetration. *


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

3 x 14w = 42w over a 20g @ 12"h will put you at medium to high range. This should be sufficient for them. Do you have any plans of running CO2? Would be a big plus for these two plants...especially the baby tears.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the reply. Yes CO2 would be running. If this is medium to high range then it probably wouldnt hurt to add 1 more bulb then ;D*


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If these are Dwarf baby tears (not baby tears) then they requre high light and a lot of CO2 and potassium (I believe). They are also a pain to root down and take a while to spread out.

There is a cheater method to get them started but, you still need to have everything above about perfect to keep them happy.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I'm not sure if I can keep everything perfect. If not I'll go with an easier foreground plant. Ill plant different types of foregrounds in different areas and the one that survives will be the one that stays. Hoepfully they all survive ;D*


----------

